# TV wall mount



## Gym (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a heavy-duty TV wall mount that I would like to use to hang a 16" TV/VCR/DVD combo that I would hang in my bedroom. The problem is, this is drywall over metal studs, the TV is rather heavy and the mount uses only 3vertical bolts to attach to the wall. I am thinking that I may have to bolt to a plywood wall mounted backer board to span 2 to 3 studs to spread the load.
Does anyone have any experience with this or suggestions?

I would appreciate any and all suggestions...

Jim


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds good to me... It is better to have some wood backing between the stud cavity.Just cut the holes in the sheetrock to add the blocking and cover it with some finished plywood.

The plywood over the sheetrock will work, just make sure you use some molly bolts, They tend to be harder to pull out.You could also apply some pl-400 glue to the plywood only if you are going to keep this permanent, otherwise it will tear when you remove it someday.

Anyone else? I'm sure someone else has probably done this before.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Jim!, Brian!

Just a thought, plywood laid flat across a few metal studs, could pull loose in the middle and the TV could droop a bit. Toggle bolts in the 1/4" variety would be my choice of weapon in this situation. With or without the plywood, toggle bolts through the side of a metal stud would hold a good size TV.

Hey, it works in hospitals across the country. Through bolts from one TV to another works in hospitals also.

As InspectorD says though, wood inside the wall would work best.


----------



## Gym (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, InspectorD, are you saying wood blocking in the stud cavity such as 2X4's inserted like fireblocks to distribute the load and attaching the plywood to those?

Jim


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 23, 2006)

You can install some blocking in the metal stud cavity itself ...say about as long as you can get in the hole to be covered by the plywood.
This will strengthen the stud itself. Then if you want to put some fire-block type of workings in there it will help to distribute the load. 

Add some pl- glue to these pieces in the stud cavities and it should work fine.


----------



## Lirice (Aug 7, 2006)

Great information


----------

